
I created the exact same app in React and Vue. Here are the differences - rocho
https://sunilsandhu.com/posts/i-created-the-exact-same-app-in-react-and-vue-2020-edition
======
speedgoose
Not a fan of the setup function in Vue 3. I hope we can continue to do like in
Vue 2.

